# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Chalkydon Shipping

## Appia_1978

Έψαξα, αλλά δε βρήκα αντίστοιχο θέμα για τη συμπαθής αυτή εταιρεία. Εάν παρέβλεψα κάτι, ζητώ στγγνώμη και παρακαλώ για τη μετάθεση του θέματος!

Σύμφωνα με το Ferries of Southern Europe, η Ilion αγόρασε το Wasa Queen και το μετονόμασε σε Arberia!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ καλή η αγορά της Χαλκηδών. Το πλοίο το είχαμε γνωρίσει και ως ORIENT EXPRESS πριν μια 20αριά χρόνια όταν έκανε Ιταλία-Ελλάδα-Τουρκία για τη Sealink.

όσο για το όνομα Arberia, αυτο θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί "αρβανιτοχώρια" αλά ιταλικά. να τι λέει το wikipedia: 



> Arb&#235;ria is a region in the south of Italy where many Albanian communities were established during medieval times. They belong to the Arb&#235;resh&#235; ethno-linguistic minority, a dialect of Albanian that is still used in the region.

----------


## adel

Το πλοίο έχει ξεκινήσει από την Κυριακή και έρχεται Ελλάδα. Ξέρει κάποιος πόσες μέρες περίπου θα διαρκέσει το ταξίδι?

----------


## mastrokostas

Το εχουμε εδω !

----------


## Νaval22

αληθεύει το "ίσως πας θήρα" ε! συγνώμη το νήσος θήρα ήθελα να πώ,που δουλεύει απο χίο ψαρά ανήκει σε αυτή την εταιρεία?

----------


## Ellinis

> αληθεύει το "ίσως πας θήρα" ε! συγνώμη το νήσος θήρα ήθελα να πώ,που δουλεύει απο χίο ψαρά ανήκει σε αυτή την εταιρεία?


To Nήσος Θήρα ανήκει στην ΝΕ Αγ.Μαρίνης 1, η οποία δεν εχω ακούσει να σχετίζεται με τη Χαλκηδών/Ίλιον. 

Η Χαλκηδών είχε ξεκινήσει με το ro/ro ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ το 1994 και συνέχισε με το ΠΕΛΛΑ, το RAVENNA, το επιβατηγό GRECIA, το 2ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και τώρα αυτό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μη ξεχνάμε και το Venezia  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> To Nήσος Θήρα ανήκει στην ΝΕ Αγ.Μαρίνης 1, η οποία δεν εχω ακούσει να σχετίζεται με τη Χαλκηδών/Ίλιον. 
> 
> Η Χαλκηδών είχε ξεκινήσει με το ro/ro ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ το 1994 και συνέχισε με το ΠΕΛΛΑ, το RAVENNA, το επιβατηγό GRECIA, το 2ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και τώρα αυτό.


μάλιστα,τώρα γιατί μου είπανε ότι ανήκει στην ίλιον ένας θεός ξέρει.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

γνωρίζει κανείς μήπως τις ώρες παραμονής (άφιξη - αναχώρηση) των πλοίων της Χαλκηδών, στην Κόρινθο;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Apostolos

> αληθεύει το "ίσως πας θήρα" ε! συγνώμη το νήσος θήρα ήθελα να πώ,που δουλεύει απο χίο ψαρά ανήκει σε αυτή την εταιρεία?


Ανήκει στην εταιρία Αγία Μαρίνη ΝΕ γνωστού ιδιοκτήτη συνεργείου επισκευών στο Πέραμα. Απλά κάποιοι απο το Πρακτορείο Ϊλιον έχουν σχέση πιθανών και οικονομική με το πλοίο

----------


## mary22

Σωστός ο Απόστολος...αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει..Το πλοίο δεν ανήκει στην Ιλιον η στην Χαλκηδόν,απλά κάποιος-οι από την Ιλιον έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ΝΕ ΑΓ.ΜΑΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, στο Naviearmatori αναφέρει κάποιος, ότι η Χαλκηδών πουλά τα τρία επιβατηγά της!!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## Apostolos

Σίγουρα θα στείλει το Arberia για ναύλωση, μάλλον Τυνησία ή Αλγερία για το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα ..., τα Venezia και Grecia θα παραμείνουν όμως στην Αδριατική, έτσι;

----------


## Appia_1978

Είχε αναφερθεί ότι το Ravenna πουλήθηκε για σκραπ. Αληθεύει αυτό; Ρωτώ, επειδή το είδα σε πρόσφατη φωτογραφία στην Τεργέστη!

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστα όπως επίσεις λέγεται και για το Φιλιππος...

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα καλά, δεν πετσοκόβει έτσι τον εαυτό της; Θα μείνει χωρίς πλοία, πώς θα δουλέψει;

----------


## Apostolos

Με τα πλοία Ιππότης και Κολοσσός

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Ναυλωμένα από τη ΝΕΛ (με τι σινιάλα) ή αγορασμένα; Και το Αρμπέρια μόνο από Μπάρι υποθέτω. Θα ήταν το πιο λογικό.

----------


## Rocinante

...και η επιβεβαιωση..............

rvnn.JPG

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Πλάνα από το 'GRECIA' κ 'VENECIA' στο ΜΠΑΡΙ κ ΔΥΡΡΑΧΙΟ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_qkNMcVwRg

----------


## Rocinante

> Πλάνα από το 'GRECIA' κ 'VENECIA' στο ΜΠΑΡΙ κ ΔΥΡΡΑΧΙΟ 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_qkNMcVwRg


ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ δουλεια SEA PILOT.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Να πουμε οτι το Ravenna ειναι κοντα μας αλλα... σε μια θεση που δεν περιμενα.


rave.JPG

----------


## despo

Πάει κι'αυτό - Με ταχύτητα 11,7 εμφανίζεται να έχει μολις περάσει την Ανδρο και να προστίθεται στον ηδη μεγάλο κατάλογο των πλοίων που πήγαν στην Τουρκία το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ δουλεια SEA PILOT.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
> Να πουμε οτι το Ravenna ειναι κοντα μας αλλα... σε μια θεση που δεν περιμενα.
> 
> 
> rave.JPG


ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΘΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ - ΕΦΤΑΣΕ Η ΔΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ!

----------


## Appia_1978

Στο naviearmatori αναφέρει ένας φίλος, ότι η Χαλκυδών τελικά πούλησε το Αρμπέρια στους Δανούς και θα επικεντρωθεί μελλοντικά μόνο στα φορτηγά πλοία της (όχι ρο-ρο!). Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό;

Εάν αληθεύει, προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα, ότι και η γραμμή της Αλβανίας δε βγάζει πια τρελά λεφτά. Παράξενο, γιατί από Τεργέστη βόλευε πολλούς γείτονες μιας και γλυτωνανε το μεγάλο ταξίδι έως τη Νότια Ιταλία ... Επίσης, γεννάται το ερώτημα, τι θα απογίνει ο Φίλιππος (ΝΕΛ :Wink:  και εάν η ΝΕΛ θα συνεχίσει με το Ιππότης για Αγκώνα, πλέον για λογαριασμό της.

----------


## gnikles

> Στο naviearmatori αναφέρει ένας φίλος, ότι η Χαλκυδών τελικά πούλησε το Αρμπέρια στους Δανούς και θα επικεντρωθεί μελλοντικά μόνο στα φορτηγά πλοία της (όχι ρο-ρο!). Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό;
> 
> Εάν αληθεύει, προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα, ότι και η γραμμή της Αλβανίας δε βγάζει πια τρελά λεφτά. Παράξενο, γιατί από Τεργέστη βόλευε πολλούς γείτονες μιας και γλυτωνανε το μεγάλο ταξίδι έως τη Νότια Ιταλία ... Επίσης, γεννάται το ερώτημα, τι θα απογίνει ο Φίλιππος (ΝΕΛ και εάν η ΝΕΛ θα συνεχίσει με το Ιππότης για Αγκώνα, πλέον για λογαριασμό της.


 Δεν νομίζω ότι η γραμή της Αλβανίας δεν βγάζει πια λευτά.Όλα αυτά πρέπει να γίνονται λόγο συνεργασίας Νελ και Χαλκυδών τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ,όσο για τον Φίλιππο πιθανός να πάει σε άλλη γραμμή.Τώρα το τι γίνεται ακριβώς θα το μάθουμε όσο περνάει ο καιρός. :Wink:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Στο naviearmatori αναφέρει ένας φίλος, ότι η Χαλκυδών τελικά πούλησε το Αρμπέρια στους Δανούς και θα επικεντρωθεί μελλοντικά μόνο στα φορτηγά πλοία της (όχι ρο-ρο!). Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό;
> 
> Εάν αληθεύει, προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα, ότι και η γραμμή της Αλβανίας δε βγάζει πια τρελά λεφτά. Παράξενο, γιατί από Τεργέστη βόλευε πολλούς γείτονες μιας και γλυτωνανε το μεγάλο ταξίδι έως τη Νότια Ιταλία ... Επίσης, γεννάται το ερώτημα, τι θα απογίνει ο Φίλιππος (ΝΕΛ και εάν η ΝΕΛ θα συνεχίσει με το Ιππότης για Αγκώνα, πλέον για λογαριασμό της.


Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ κ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ - ΤΟ 'ARBERIA' ΕΙΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ Ι.Χ κ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ.
Ο ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ 40-50 ΦΓ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΠΕΞΕΛΘΕΙ κ ΣΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ κ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ.

----------


## Appia_1978

http://www.tradewinds.no/shipsales/article561404.ece

Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε τελικά στη Δανέζικη Sunlink Ferries για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Frederikshaven - Oslo.

----------


## juanito

AN ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ 2010, ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΓΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΝ 1 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2010. ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΝΑΥΑΓΗΣΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑΣ

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν πρόσεξα την ημερομηνία.




> AN ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ 2010, ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΓΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΝ 1 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2010. ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΝΑΥΑΓΗΣΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑΣ

----------

